# 12+1 nub shot, any guesses?



## JemmaXx

Hi everyone! I had my scan at 12+1 and got 2 photos, 1 with nub shot and other one doesn't. I'm now 15+6 and have my 20 week scan on 24th November but I'm so impatient lol I've had a fair few guesses which were 50/50 and results from the gender experts but I don't believe them. 

Any fresh eyes and new guesses please? Posted on a few websites but very rarely got a response!
View attachment 906593


Thanks :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 56


----------



## JemmaXx




----------



## embeth

I would guess boy xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Boy :)


----------



## JemmaXx

Thank you! I also think boy which would mean 2 boys for me. I will attach a photo of the results the gender experts sent me, who said girl! Anyone believe their results?


----------



## pinkpassion

I think they are pretty accurate? But don't have personal experience with them!


----------



## JemmaXx

Thank you, I've heard good things but time will tell. I just need to be patient &#128514;


----------



## xLilypopsx

:blue: x


----------



## MeeOhMya

Maybe boy. Congrats on baby


----------



## rwhite

Maybe :pink:


----------



## JemmaXx

Thank you for your guesses &#128522;


----------



## JemmaXx

Bump! Anymore guesses? :)


----------



## Zeppelin424

I guess boy


----------



## JemmaXx

Thanks :)


----------



## LilMissHappy

I guess pink xx


----------



## winterbabies3

Boy.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## cupcakekate

i think boy x


----------



## JemmaXx

Thanks all :)


----------



## madseasons

I am thinking :blue: :) Congrats on baby!


----------



## Tesh23

Boy:flower:


----------



## JemmaXx

Thanks for your guess! Will update on 24th :)


----------



## JemmaXx

Anymore guesses? Have a private gender scan booked for Wednesday now :)


----------



## lewood88

Girl x


----------



## JemmaXx

I'd love for it to be a girl :) but not getting my hopes up lol x


----------



## MrsMcP

Looks like a boy nub to me but I'm not particularly good at this! Best of luck for your scan tomorrow x


----------



## JemmaXx

Thank you :)


----------



## MrsMcP

JemmaXx said:


> Thank you! I also think boy which would mean 2 boys for me. I will attach a photo of the results the gender experts sent me, who said girl! Anyone believe their results?
> 
> View attachment 906625

This has made me change my guess to :pink: because I was looking at the sticky up bit above! Haha x


----------



## JemmaXx

The sticky up bit confuses me lol because nub is straight and kinda parrallel to the spine lol tricky baby! Thank you for your guess :) x


----------



## JemmaXx

Baby is a girl &#127872;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## rwhite

Congratulations <3


----------



## LilMissHappy

Brilliant news. Congratulations xx


----------



## JemmaXx

Thank you! :)


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!!


----------

